# Let's get on the same page



## bert_rent

*I am looking for the Italian equivalents to the following three idioms. Thanks a lot! *
*Sto cercando gli equivalenti in italiano per queste tre frasi. Grazie mile!*

The project isn't moving forward, because most of the members on this team are going about it in many different directions. So *let's get on the same*, if we want to succeed.

Now that *we're on the same page,* we're making progress

My girl friend and I *weren't on the same page*, so we ended up breaking up.

*1 let's get on the same page!* - meaning (let's think, discuss, work on the same subject)
*2 to be on the same page* - meaning (to be thinking, discussing, working on the same subject)
*3 not to be on the same page* - meaning (not to be thinking, discussing, working on the same subject)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## panjandrum

It seems to me that you understand this concept very well.

I hope that you also understand that this kind of expression will not be understood everywhere. And even where understood, will not be welcomed everywhere. In many situations, its use will alienate rather than communicate.

For example, any consultant or trainer who used this in my presence would be out the door instantly.

It is useful to be clear what these idiotic expressions mean, but it is also important to understand where and when they may be used acceptably.

PS - We may be on the same page, you and I, but for sure we are in the wrong forum!


----------



## bert_rent

I don't want to offend anyone with these american expressions! I live in the USa and here they're very common, and I am only looking for their italian equivalents.

Thanks,


----------



## cuchuflete

bert_rent said:
			
		

> I don't want to offend anyone with these american expressions! I live in the USa and here they're very common, and *I am only looking for their italian equivalents.*
> 
> Thanks,



Hola Bert_rent,

I'm glad you let us know your intent.  We were about to move your thread to another forum...Irish<=>AE.

cheers,
Cuchuflete


----------



## panjandrum

Spooky coincidence, look here.

Sorry if my distaste for the expression is getting in the way of your better understanding I take light-hearted offence at this kind of stuff very easily so please don't take it personally 

But if you are hoping that a native italian speaker will help you with this, you need to ask, clearly, for what you want. What you have posted is a statement of your understanding. What do you want from us?
I see. *You would like an Italian translation of the phrase.*

[Max chuckle cuchu - read yours after posting mine]


----------



## bert_rent

Ciao!

Mi chiedevo se ce qualquno che mi possa auitare a trovare gli equivalenti italiani per queste frasi!

Grazie


----------



## DDT

So that please remember to specify the object of your request in the future 

DDT


----------



## Nadietta

.....I am very puzzled about the above discussion because I cannot understand why those sentences required for translation sound offensive, could you kindly explain it to me ? Many thanks


----------



## panjandrum

Nadietta said:
			
		

> .....I am very puzzled about the above discussion because I cannot understand why those sentences required for translation sound offensive, could you kindly explain it to me ? Many thanks


Nadietta,
It was probably my post that suggested that 
There is nothing at all in these sentences that is actually offensive. And perhaps the first time the idea is used it is effective.

Unfortunately, this kind of expression is overused by a particular style of business consultant or enthusiastic management expert. It is the overall style that I have difficulty with 

Personally, I would much prefer the phrases that others have offered, which actually mean something, to the clichés they explain


----------



## Silvia

My two cents: I don't think it's something one should use in business, I've heard the expression "we're on the same page" quite often, I've always thought it was colloquial and friendly. Let's get on the same page sounds weird though, because you can't ask nor invite/order someone to think the way you do.

We're on the same page = siamo sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda


----------



## lsp

silvia said:
			
		

> We're on the same page = siamo sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda


That's also an English expression BTW - We're on the same wavelength.

Anyway...

To answer Nadietta, I have to part ways with panjandrum on this one (I respectfully submit that his personal peeve is misleading to non-natives IMHO). Overused maybe, but this expression is quite useful and not necessarily insincere, and to Silvia's point, quite acceptable and diffuse especially in the workplace.


----------



## panjandrum

lsp said:
			
		

> To answer Nadietta, I have to part ways with panjandrum on this one (I respectfully submit that his personal peeve is misleading to non-natives IMHO). Overused maybe, but this expression is quite useful and not necessarily insincere, and to Silvia's point, quite acceptable and diffuse especially in the workplace.


I confess. You are right 

At first the request seemed to be for confirmation of the poster's understanding of the phrase, not for a translation - I thought it was in the wrong forum. So, I thought it helpful to point out that jargon phrases such as this should be used with care, and with sensitivity to the context.

And I did say, earlier:


> Sorry if my distaste for the expression is getting in the way of your better understanding I take light-hearted offence at this kind of stuff very easily so please don't take it personally


But I should not imply that my personal peeves are the general view


----------



## Nadietta

Silvia said:
			
		

> My two cents: I don't think it's something one should use in business, I've heard the expression "we're on the same page" quite often, I've always thought it was colloquial and friendly. Let's get on the same page sounds weird though, because you can't ask nor invite/order someone to think the way you do.
> 
> We're on the same page = siamo sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda




Thanks for the explanation Silvia. So, in the case of the trainer/manager etc, etc  it could be also traslated by "guardare nella stessa direzione", couldn't it?


----------



## Nadietta

...Thanks for exaplaining to everone!


----------



## Silvia

Nadietta said:
			
		

> Thanks for the explanation Silvia. So, in the case of the trainer/manager etc, etc  it could be also traslated by "guardare nella stessa direzione", couldn't it?


 No, I don't think so, if we want to be precise. It's the difference from present to future... I can think the way you do about something, but that doesn't mean we're aiming at the same thing ahead of us. I'm sorry I can't write this any better, because I'm in a hurry right now. I hope it helps


----------



## Ron V

Wow, this discussion is totally baffling to me. I have just recently joined this forum so maybe I need more time to understand things but......
As a former businessman, 'getting on the same page' was standard jargon meaning that we need to get to an agreement as to where we stand on this issue, and was not offensive unless it was meant as a criticism like 'you are not paying attention so let's get on the same page'.
Can someone explain why this common American expression has caused such a flap?
This concerns me because I'm afraid now that I might offend someone with the simplest of questions because I don't understand what is considered offensive.


----------



## lsp

Silvia said:
			
		

> No, I don't think so, if we want to be precise. It's the difference from present to future... I can think the way you do about something, but that doesn't mean we're aiming at the same thing ahead of us. I'm sorry I can't write this any better, because I'm in a hurry right now. I hope it helps


If what you agree on is a future plan, you are on the same page about that. It's simple (and, RON V - NOT offensive), and means basically that you agree with the other(s) involved.


----------



## panjandrum

Ron V said:
			
		

> Wow, this discussion is totally baffling to me. [....]
> Can someone explain why this common American expression has caused such a flap? This concerns me because I'm afraid now that I might offend someone with the simplest of questions because I don't understand what is considered offensive.


Woe, woe,woe   Here is an excellent example of how a little flippancy can cause problems. And it is so difficult to talk my way out of it now but I'll try.

In the context of my day-job, we very often bring in management consultants, business consultants, specialist technical consultants, financial and legal experts - yadda yadda.
These people will have to communicate efficiently with senior professionals, public sector managers, and in particular, civil servants.
You may find it quaint, but in that context the use of terminology such as "get on the same page", "hit the ground running", "ballpark figures", and many other analogies, is unwise. It is a matter of effective communication to an audience that is used to working with quite formal language.

SO, if I was interviewing for one of these roles I would be inclined to reject someone who overused terms like this - because they would be showing a lack of understanding of the business context they would have to work in.

As I said before, there is nothing actually offensive about "let's get on the same page". My _PERSONAL_ feeling is that this kind of expression is overused by some consultants or enthusiastic management experts, to the extent that it damages their effectiveness.

I am not alone in this view. Silvia (thank you, thank you) said yesterday " I don't think it's something one should use in business...". Maybe that's what I should have said in the first place  

And finally RonV, please do not hold back on asking questions here.

And finally, finally; there is a huge difference between what goes OK in US business , UK business and UK public sector


----------



## bert_rent

Oh, my god!!! When I inicially posted my question, I never thought that it was going to cause so much controversy!!!!  
As a matter of fact, these phrases are quiet colloquial and friendly as Silvia very nicely put it. All they mean is that one person might be on page 1 and the other  on page 3 and that's why they're not speaking  of the same thing. In the States, people from all walks of life use them. 

Anyway, I want to thank Silvia for giving me the equivalent. Really appreciate it.


----------



## raffavita

Hi everybody,
I'm a bit afraid to reopen this thread and I want to make it clear that mine is neither a statement nor an insult.

I'm in trouble with this passage. 
There has been a murder and the cop goes to the Mayor's office.
The Mayor (a female) is very annoyed since earlier that same day, the cop has snapped at her because she was interrupting him while 
investigating. Now he is in her office.

"As she was wearing full makeup and dark suit, he figured *they were on the same page*."

I don't think it means "erano sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda" since she's really annoyed.
My try:

"Dal momento che era truccata di tutto punto e indossava un abito nero, immaginò che fossero ??????"

What's the link between the fact that she's wearing full makeup and dark suit and the fact that they're probably on the same page?
Thank you very much,
Raffa


----------



## Beccaccia

Let’s get on the same page !


> For example, any consultant or trainer who used this in my presence would be out the door instantly.


This is incorrect, as a trainer and a teacher for many years the only one ‘out the door will be the lazy student’ who couldn’t be bothered to be “listening to your teaching and instructions”.
So as you will read from my statement, "let’s get on the same page" is more of a rebuke or a disciplinary comment 
“We are on the same page” is a compliment to the student, from the teacher.
I am not as yet competent in Italian to offer an opinion as the equivalent translation.


----------



## raffavita

Hi Beccaccia.
What do you think the cop means here when he thinks "they're on the same page"?

That they were both mad?
I can't get it.
Thank you so much.
Raffa


----------



## StaceyLee

This is a really tough one Raffa. You must like this book a lot. I feel as if I know the plot these days- what's the title? 

The only thing I can thing of is that the cop and Mayor were in conflict earlier at the crime scene. Perhaps it is later, she has her make-up on, she is ready to leave, and in a better mood. Maybe this is a better time to talk to her where they will be in the same frame of mind? The same page in this case would mean in the same mood, in the same frame of mind. My guess.

Stacey


----------



## Beccaccia

raffavita said:


> Hi everybody,
> I'm a bit afraid to reopen this thread and I want to make it clear that mine is neither a statement nor an insult.
> 
> I'm in trouble with this passage.
> There has been a murder and the cop goes to the Mayor's office.
> The Mayor (a female) is very annoyed since earlier that same day, the cop has snapped at her because she was interrupting him while
> investigating. Now he is in her office.
> 
> "As she was wearing full makeup and dark suit, he figured *they were on the same page*."
> 
> I don't think it means "erano sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda" since she's really annoyed.
> My try:
> 
> "Dal momento che era truccata di tutto punto e indossava un abito nero, immaginò che fossero ??????"
> 
> What's the link between the fact that she's wearing full makeup and dark suit and the fact that they're probably on the same page?
> Thank you very much,
> Raffa


You have not given enough *thread senza un adeguato */ but on the surface the cop and the mayor are thinking the same things as LSP said wavelength so it has nothing to do with dress makeup or even location more concept, and idea, 
guardare nella stessa direzione 
essere in sintonia con la sindaco. . . . . . . .que pensa?
Ciao
Raffa


----------



## perfavore

Hi Raffa,

I think the full make up and dark suit were symbols to describe/give impression of professionalism. The cop probably thought they would both act professionally now instead of snapping at each other again. Just my assessment...


----------



## StaceyLee

Hmmmm. I like perfavore's symbolic interpretation. 

Of course make-up would represent femininity (the opposite of aggression) and also the suit might represent composure, formality, propriety. 

Also, she wouldn't be so annoyed now, since some hours have gone by. 

Yeah, that makes perfect sense. Great assessment, perfavore.


----------



## perfavore

Thanks a bunch Stacey


----------



## raffavita

Hi everybody,
I like perfavore's interpretation too.
The problem is that, as I wrote at the beginning providing as much context as possible (I can't write the whole book ), the Mayor IS mad.
I pointed it out in my first thread since it was the reason why I was so puzzled by the sentence.
I also wrote that the Mayor could not be on the same page since she was really mad.
Unless, the cop thinks the Mayor is not mad at first and later on he finds out that she IS.

The following sentence states:
"Chief Sullivan; the words were bites and the gesture of her hand toward the chair a short jab. I'll remind you that you work for me."

Furthermore, the cop isn't asked to help himself. (There's a mug of coffee on her desk).
She is really mad at him. You see?
Do you think he had to change his mind? His first impression was wrong
I'm sorry for not being able to provide further context as Beccaccia suggested. The chapter starts this way and that's all I can get.
After that they start talking about the murder.

I have another proposal. I found this definition for "to be on the same line": 
*Usage notes: usually said about efforts made to solve a problem.*
Could it be "Siamo sulla stessa barca?"

Thank you everybody.

Raffa


----------



## TimLA

I'm in trouble with this passage. 
There has been a murder and the cop goes to the Mayor's office.
The Mayor (a female) is very annoyed since earlier that same day, the cop has snapped at her because she was interrupting him while investigating. Now he is in her office.

"As she was wearing full makeup and dark suit, he figured *they were on the same page*."
------------------------------
I can't be 100% sure - just a guess.

It may be that the cop is formal, and often wears his uniform - dark blue for most police departments - and the female mayor looks like she is dressed "formally". The hint to me is the word "full" - like "full dress uniform" in the armed forces or police.

So I would guess it is something like:

Because she was wearing her dark suit and was wearing her makeup, he though that they were thinking alike.

I think you'd have to get the full context out of the text before and after.


----------



## raffavita

Hi TimLA,
no, that's all he says about it, before and later.
The chapter starts that way and continues differently.
All I can grasp is that he should know that the Mayor would be mad, since he had snapped at her that morning.
Maybe, he hopes she won't be mad and assumes she's not from the official way she's dressed like.
Maybe he thinks that, since they're going to deal with a major problem, she will let it go.
Thank you very much, TimLA.


----------



## Gabriele MI

Ho trovato questa frase proprio oggi guardando un movie americano in cui due persone parlando d'affari cercano un comune interesse per il prossimo investimento di una grossa quantità di denaro, e uno dopo aver elencato il suo progetto economico dice all'altro: *We on the same page?. *(Non c'era il verbo essere). Possiamo quindi dedurre a seguito dei commenti che ho letto qui sopra che* "essere sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda"* può essere un'interpretazione di "*Allora, siamo d'accordo?"
*Oppue mi viene in mente anche quest'altra: *"La pensiamo allo stesso modo? " *(thinking  in  a  similar  way)*.
*


----------

